# Hay, i'm starting new



## powertrader (Aug 12, 2015)

We have about 80 acres, slopeing hills. Pasture now, will spray to bermuda. Thinking in Feburary. Will buy a used square baler, rake, accumulator, and cutter. We have a NH Tn75 loader, and a Case 830. Il be fairly active here, seeking and reading advice. Thanks folks!!!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to Haytalk


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome , where in Arkansas ?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to HT.

Nice looking case 830.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to Hay Talk. A word of warning: Once the hay bug bites you will become addicted.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum power trader, what did you mean when u said you were going to "spray to Bermuda". Assuming you have a hay field that is Bermuda and you'll be spraying for weeds to get it in condition?


----------



## powertrader (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks folks,, Stuttgart area. We have a hunting property, and it has about 80 acres of pasture that isnt being utilized, so we are going to bring out the Bermuda, spray, fertilize, and square bale Bermuda for some fairly local horse folks. Thanks, yeah the Case is in excellent condition, and will get rake duty i think.


----------

